# Black Hills



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

A friend and I are going to the Black Hills for the first time this summer and were wondering if you could offer any advice as to which trails we should definitely ride for the best views and which campgrounds are the most affordable and nearest the best trails. It's such a big area that I don't even know where to start planning! :shock:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We haven't been there yet but would like to someday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Take the Centennial Trail, or at least parts of it.

I used to live a mile or two north of the northern end. It is good riding. Used to school endurance horses and horses that will be taken hunting for people on it.


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

Harney peak if you're up to a bit of a vertical challenge! Look for the HUGE mountain goats, too.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Harney Peak. The view is worth the effort, IMO.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I agree with Harney Peak but I would also go to Mt. Rushmore. Seeing it from the back side was pretty neat. I will check with a friend that goes there almost yearly and ask about campgrounds and get back to you Corazon.


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

Heroes, is there riding around Mt. Rushmore? Didn't know. Corazon, try not to go the 2nd week of August. It's bike week (Harleys) in Sturgis, and the motorcycles and extra RVs that week will make pulling a trailer crazy! The campgrounds will all be full, too, from east of the Badlands to well west of Spearfish


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, definitely want to avoid bikers. It may be just me and another female friend, and while I know many bikers are nice, some....well, I would just rather go when it isn't so populous. 

I'm up for some great challenges! My horse is a saint when it comes to trail riding, and my friend's horse is too, so we're looking for the best views and best rides!


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Boots, My wife and I were in Wyoming last year for the month of June and were there when the snow storm hit (I guess the end of September) and dumped 4 feet of snow where we were camped between Cheyenne and Laramie near the Vedauwoo. I love Wyoming - In fact the picture of myself on Hero was taken there.


----------



## Feedlot (Mar 15, 2014)

My wife and I are heading to the Black Hills for the first time this summer as well. I researched everything a lot and I chose Iron Creek Campground. Definitely planning on riding to Harney Peak and Mt. Rushmore. When are you planning on going?


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Feedlot,
We haven't picked a week yet, but we're thinking Iron Creek too. Originally my friend wanted to go in July, but now she says August. I'd rather go in June...we'll figure it out.


----------



## qh trail rider (Sep 16, 2012)

Corazon L, have you made your Black Hills plans? If you have not made reservations, you probably need to do that ASAP. We will be at Iron Creek from June 22 until the morning of June 26, then heading to the Big Horns, IF the trails are cleared of snow by then. They have had a lot of snow in the mountains this winter, so I am worried that we might have to go to plan B, and find another destination.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

All I can say is that you're going to have an amazing time! I commute to MT from MO a couple times a year and like to camp, and I have camped overnight up a little canyon outside of Spearfish, and it was really gorgeous up there. You're going to want reservations though. All the real campgrounds were full and I was lucky I had everything set up in a backpack so I could just hike off in to the woods to find a spot. I would have loved the chance to go on horseback and spend more time there.


----------



## walterc (Apr 25, 2012)

I drove through the Big Horns on Saturday and the melt seems to be going quite well. Unless we get a bunch of cold wet weather during My you should be ok. At least on the south side on US 16. The peaks are a little higher on the North end (US 14) so it may be a little later up that way. The Meadowlark and Deer Haven areas both looked like it was melting pretty good.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh hey guys! Didn't even know my thread was back up!

We are going the 2nd week in July, reservations at Iron Creek. I'm so excited!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

